# Wheel Shampoo



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey!

Do you use a dedicated wheel shampoo? 

I’ve been using AF Revolution which I find pretty good. No idea whether there are better alternatives though.

What are you guys using?


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

HDD Brake Through is my go to. Autoglanz hoops is decent too :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I personally don't think they offer effective enough cleaning power. Prefer using a weak dilution of 1:10-20 alkaline wheel cleaner, something like AG Alkalloy or KKD Brakeaway.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Al_G said:


> Hey!
> 
> Do you use a dedicated wheel shampoo?
> 
> ...


Has been discussed before

Decon the wheels, seal them then use your normal shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I use Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner on mine. It works a treat, better than any other dedicated wheel cleaner I've tried in fact.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

My black wheels are swirled but still have their gloss. If there really bad crack out BH Autowheel and then they can be maintained with a good dose of normal body shampoo. Obviously a wheel sealant will help improve ease of maintenance washes


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

I never understood the value of these wheel shampoos. Do you use them instead of traditional rim cleaners when your wheels are waxed?

In this case, a simple classic shampoo will do the same job. 

This requires in addition to consume a few liters of water useless in 2 buckets (if we do not want to use dirty water)... :/


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I applied C5 on mine & I do the wheels last with the same shampoo as the rest of the car,,BH autowash.Using the 2 bucket method of course.

Andy.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use a dedicated wheel shampoo on my wheels when they are really dirty even tho they are protected with C5. 
It just seems right in my head no harm done just a small increase due to having to buy another product but hey I’m not going to go skint because of it. 


Gonz.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Never felt the need to do. I'll pre-wash as normal and use my normal shampoo for cleaning the wheels. Occasionally I'll BH Auto Wheels as my pre-wash but that's about it.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Al_G said:


> Hey!
> 
> Do you use a dedicated wheel shampoo?
> 
> ...


...........i used a bottle of this & didn't find it any better than ''normal PH '' car shampoo. won't bother again.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I like 50ml of car pro iron soap in 450ml of water. Far better than any wheel shampoo I have tried and still gentle of protected wheels.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> I like 50ml of car pro iron soap in 450ml of water. Far better than any wheel shampoo I have tried and still gentle of protected wheels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You mix it up as a spray on wheel cleaner rather than use it as a shampoo? And is that on sealed or unprotected wheels


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

No dedicated wheel shampoo here but interested in trying one so will keep an eye on this thread. I have coated my wheels previously with C5 and yeah normal shampoo does shift most of the brake dust but often find I need something with more bite I have been using power maxed frequent wheel cleaner diluted at 20% and I’m liking it.


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

dannygdesigns said:


> No dedicated wheel shampoo here but interested in trying one so will keep an eye on this thread. I have coated my wheels previously with C5 and yeah normal shampoo does shift most of the brake dust but often find I need something with more bite I have been using power maxed frequent wheel cleaner diluted at 20% and I'm liking it.


Spray them with W6 leave for 2-3 minutes then power wash off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> You mix it up as a spray on wheel cleaner rather than use it as a shampoo? And is that on sealed or unprotected wheels


Yep Dave I use it in a spray bottle for protected or lightly soiled wheels. Works well, gives a little reaction while breaking down the dirt then with agitation it cleans as well as an alkaline wheel cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I use Auto Glanz Hoops, it seems to have more power than a regular bodywork shampoo and as Gonz said it feels right. I use Wowos CS to seal the wheels which works great and with the hoops it makes life easy. I don't get to do the cars anywhere near as much as I like so the bit of extra power helps. With the amount of products bought for this hobby another £10 doesn't worry me.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

my wheels are coated with tac systems magic plus, I pressure wash off which leaves almost nothing on them then ill use my normal wash shampoo on my wheel woollies an mitt so I know ive got everything from the back of spokes etc. I do use wheel cleaners but only for friends cars who don't have sealed wheels.


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

Personally, my wheels are protected with Klasse Sealant (empty the bottles and then it is famous to protect at all temperatures... I am convinced that it is more effective than a lot of wheel sealant !  ) and I clean my rims with AF Imperial (1:10) without problem ! 

The protection is always present and my wheels are good !

for me these wheel soap is marketing! : /

I think that we can use a shampoo (a wheel soap like any other shampoo) in the bucket dedicated to the rims during washing. It saves classic shampoo but it's really a gadget!


----------

